# New E24 Section



## dixiebimmer (Jan 29, 2009)

Attention E24 enthusiasts:

The site owner/adminsistrator has put in a special section for this series of cars.

It is shown under the "6 Series" section. As the popularity of this series has increased and the number of streetable cars has decreased, this will be another great place to discuss and share your ideas, ownership questions and experiences, etc.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

[email protected]!!!!!
yaaaaay!!


----------



## Venisenorani (Feb 28, 2010)

Today, I visited this forum so I found that it's very intersted for me.. there are many topics available here so I like this so much..... 
I hope that you will read care fully and tell me more benifits about this .........


----------

